# limp dish rag



## Guest (Jul 8, 1999)

Does anyone feel like a limp dish rag or have a washed out feeling come over them just before a bad case of joint pain and muscle spasms takes over your body. Ihave that feeling and its always a sign of whats to come. I go from feeling good to dead tired with all the Fibromyalgia side effects ------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I know the feeling well. It's like all of a sudden this fog comes over you unannounced, and then you start feeling achy and irritable, and you have trouble concentrating. It usually helps if you can stop what you're doing and go in a darkened, quiet room (away from all stimuli), and lay down. Of course a nice massage before that 10 min. rest or 2hr. nap is nice too. That is, if you can get away!------------------


----------

